
Surface Go is Microsoft’s big bet on a tiny-computer future - mandliya
https://www.wired.com/story/surface-go-microsofts-big-bet-on-a-tiny-computer-future/?mbid=social_twitter&__twitter_impression=true
======
daok
My problem is that with the keyboard and the pen you end up with a laptop that
is far from the advertisement price. You go smoothly from 399$ to 599$. The
keyboard is a minimum...

~~~
wvenable
You also have to add in the $50 to get the full version of Windows.

~~~
msh
No, that upgrade is now free.

------
eddieh
I keep hoping one of these announcements from Microsoft will be a Surface
Phone. This one had my hopes up from the title of the article, but it’s just a
tablet—not really that tiny.

------
jhbadger
It's not particularly "tiny". Yes, it's slightly smaller than typical laptops
are right now, but I had an Asus EEE back in the day when "netbooks" were a
thing (over a decade ago) and that was much smaller. It's always a tradeoff
between portability and size of keyboard/screen. For a while machines get
smaller and then eventually people get frustrated and larger machines return.

~~~
closetohome
Yeah I mean the original Surface was 10" too. This seems like a nice product,
but there isn't anything particularly revolutionary about it. Except it has a
USB-C port - finally.

------
wilsonnb2
The $549 model with 8gb RAM and 128GB SSD storage interests me. I currently
own a 10.5" iPad Pro but would have considered the Surface Go had it existed
when I bought the iPad.

~~~
tracker1
It's probably about 2x the weight though... At least judging from the Surface
line I've seen so far. I'm not really a fan.

------
Multicomp
I've always wanted to be a student AND a social justice warrior.

Just like I'm sure my friend's father wants to be both a veteran and a WASP

/s of course

